# Finding Bids on Commercial lots



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

How do you go about finding commercial buisness that need or want a bid? Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just call or send in a blind bid.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

grandview;1064411 said:


> Just call or send in a blind bid.


Exactly! Or you can advertise, letter your trucks, and tell your customers you are looking for new work. Advertising gets your name out there to customers that are looking for bids. But then you need to bid, and that can be tricky depending on who you are bidding against. Give them your price, and you will get the right customers.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Around me a lot of the bigger commercial places have a "plant engineering dept" or "facilities mgmt" who are in charge of that. Call and ask for them


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Knock-Knock..Whos there...Hi, im Skid Mark and i provide Snow Plowing services are you interested in a bid....If you see a site, go and ask who handles the bidding for the site...Also find management companys in your area and contact them....:salute:


----------



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

where in NY are you


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks all good replies will try.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

You can call as well, a little less intrusive sometimes...


----------

